# Ponerse a +verbo



## alc112

Hola!!
Quería saber cómo se dice esa frase.. Algunos ejemplos:
Ayer, como no tenía nada que hacer, me puse a ver Tv.
Ni bien llegó, se puso a hacer la cena.
Nos pusimos a jugar a las cartas cuando llegó la novia de mi hemano.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## ampurdan

Yesterday, as I had nothing to do, I started watching TV.
As soon as she arrived, she begun making the supper.
We started playing cards as my brother's girlfriend arrived.

Nunca había oído "ni bien llegó", pero se deduce fácilmente el significado. Cada día aprendo un modismo nuevo de los americanos.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con amp... "started" o "began" (begun es el participio) son las mejores opciones.

Saludos.


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## jdenson

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yesterday, as I had nothing to do, I started watching TV.
> As soon as she arrived, she begun making the supper.
> We started playing cards as my brother's girlfriend arrived.
> 
> Nunca había oído "ni bien llegó", pero se deduce fácilmente el significado. Cada día aprendo un modismo nuevo de los americanos.


Hi ampurdan,
Just a couple of minor corrections:
As soon as she arrived, she began making the supper.

"We started playing cards as my brother's girlfriend arrived" is correct if you want to say that we started playing cards at the same time as she was arriving. I suspect that the meaning is that we waited for her to arrive and then began to play cards (so that she could join in the game), in which case I would say "we started playing cards when my brother's girlfriend arrived."

JD


----------



## ampurdan

Well, I'm not the one who wrote the sentence in Spanish but you're right, the second meaning is the one I would normally understand. Thanks.


----------



## DaleC

¿Qué son las diferencias entre "empezar/comezar", "ponerse", y "ponerse en marcha"? 



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Quería saber cómo se dice esa frase.. Algunos ejemplos:
> Ayer, como no tenía nada que hacer, me puse a ver Tv.
> Ni bien llegó, se puso a hacer la cena.
> Nos pusimos a jugar a las cartas cuando llegó la novia de mi hemano.
> 
> Muchas gracias!!



1. Yesterday, I didn't have anything to do, so I turned on the TV. (O, por supuesto, ". . . since I didn't . . ., I turned on the TV". En AE, 'since', no 'as'.  Pero esta alternativa me parece inferior.) 
2. No sooner did she arrive than she started making dinner. 
3. We got out (brought out) the playing cards when my brother's girlfriend came/arrived. 

"Ponerse" me interesa mucho. Parece ser un concepto generalizador muy útil que carece en ingles. Una manera de traducirlo es "set about"; but we don't say "set about doing" nearly as often as you say "ponerse a hacer". I get the impression, Me parece, que "ponerse" hace notar de forma más vívida que "empezar/comenzar" el comienzo del acontecimiento. De ahí mis sugerencias (1) y (3) de arriba para que mencionan los gestos físicamente especificos con los que se emprenden las acciones. Pero quizás me equivovo al respecto.


----------



## ampurdan

El problema con tus traducciones 1 y 3, si bien tu intuición es buena, es que se quedan demasiado ancladas en ese gesto, Dale (they get anchored in the gesture). Ponerse sí implica el gesto de iniciar, pero también la acción misma, if I turn on the T.V., I'm not watching it yet, if we bring out the playing cards, we are not playing cards yet... Do you see what I mean?


----------



## DaleC

ampurdan said:
			
		

> El problema con tus traducciones 1 y 3, si bien tu intuición es buena, es que se quedan demasiado ancladas en ese gesto, Dale (they get are anchored in the gesture). Ponerse sí implica el gesto de iniciar, pero también la acción misma, if I turn on the T.V., I'm not watching it yet, if we bring out the playing cards, we are not playing cards yet... Do you see what I mean?



Por seguro, pero algunas veces dejaremos que sea implicado un "episodio" por una sola mencion de su gesto emprendedora o "encendedora". No. 1 es un eminente ejemplo al respecto. Otra vez: el problema, a mi parecer, consiste en que no anunciamos de forma explicita el inicio de un acontecimiento con tanta frecuencia como se hace en español. Son milionarias las veces que usamos "empezar/comenzar", pero parece que en muchos casos que corresponden a "ponerse", sólo *aludemos* al "episodio" mismo.


----------



## ampurdan

DaleC said:
			
		

> Por





			
				DaleC said:
			
		

> seguro supuesto, pero algunas veces dejaremos que sea implicado un "episodio" por una sola mención de su gesto emprendedor   o "encendedor ". Nº 1 es un eminente muy buen ejemplo al respecto. Otra vez: el problema, a mi parecer, consiste en que no anunciamos de forma explícita el inicio de un acontecimiento con tanta frecuencia como se hace en español. Son milionarias millones las veces que usamos "empezar/comenzar", pero parece que en muchos de los casos en que correspondería "ponerse", sólo *alud**imos* el "episodio" mismo.



 
I'm willing to trust your explanation, since it is true that you use much less "starts" and "begins" as we do...


----------



## DaleC

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ampurdan*
> _ Do you see what I mean?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaleC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por seguro, pero
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to trust your explanation, since it is true that you use much less "starts" and "begins" as we do...
Click to expand...

 Sí que quise decir "Certainly", no "of course".

Aún no estoy seguro de cual sentido tiene "ponerse". Es algo parecido a "empezar", sin embargo no son identicales los dos. Parece que denota cierto concepto al que no nos referimos con frecuencia, cómo el español no usa el/los concepto(s) de 'get'.


----------



## Calario

La expresión "ponerse a" no significa exactamente "empezar algo" sino al momento justo en que empiezas, es decir al acto de empezar. Es un poco difícil, por ejemplo, puede decir: 

"Pepe se puso a llorar" 
y 
"Pepe empezó a llorar"

La diferencia es muy sutil. El primer caso se usa para hacer énfasis en que Pepe antes no lloraba y, por algún motivo, empieza a llorar en ese momento. El segundo caso no tiene esa connotación de punto de inflexión.

Otro ejemplo:
Nadie suele decir: "Voy a empezar a fregar los platos", sino que dice simplemente "Voy a fregar los platos". Si se dice "Voy a ponerme a fregar los platos" se indica que por algún motivo, algo te empuja o te convence para que empieces en ese momento a fregar los platos.

No sé si queda muy claro...


----------



## ampurdan

Certainly: ciertamente, in this case also, cierto. But you could also say desde luego, por supuesto (of course), I think, it's quite close.

I'm not really sure if there's a difference between "empezar a" and "ponerse a", besides the fact that you could use the former in a very formal context and not the latter... They have different tastes, if I may express myself in such terms. 

Dale, I don't know what concepts are concealed in "get" that Spanish can't express, maybe we should open a new thread with this topic, but I'd like you gave me two cents about them.


----------



## alc112

Hola!!
Dale, la definición Nº 41 de "poner" del DRAE dice:
*Comenzar a ejecutar* una determinada acción._ Ponerse A escribir, A estudiar._ 


No sé si te lo aclara, por lo menos ayuda.

Para complicarte un poquito más, te comento que también existe "largarse a"
Se largó la lluvia
Se largó a correr
 Pero no usa tanto como "ponerse a". suena mejor decir "Se largó a llover" que "Se puso a llover"


----------



## ampurdan

Alc, creo que "largarse a" con el sentido de "ponerse a" sólo se usa en Argentina... Por lo menos en España no se usa (no lo había oído hasta que tú lo has mencionado) y no sale en el DRAE.


----------



## alc112

Tenés razón.
lo usamos nosotros nomás. (capaz los uruguayos también)
No tienen ustedes algún sinónimo para "ponerse a"?


----------



## ampurdan

Nomás... Capaz... ¿Lo haces aposta, verdad? Creo que después de un tiempo en WR, aparte de aprender cuatro palabras en otros idiomas, me voy a poder sacar el diploma de dominio del argentino, venezolano, mexicano, colombiano y peruano, jejeje, o voy a mezclarlo todo.
Sinónimos de "ponerse a", aparte de los estándar "comenzar" y "empezar", no se me ocurre ninguno... Pero hay otras perífrasis verbales incoativas que supongo que vosotros también utilizáis: "romper a", "arrancar a" y alguna más en la que no caigo ahora mismo...


----------



## cachaco

Yo creo que "ponerse a" tiene el mismo significado que "set out to", o sea desencadenar una acción.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yesterday, as I had nothing to do, I started watching TV.
> As soon as she arrived, she begun making the supper.
> We started playing cards as my brother's girlfriend arrived.
> 
> Nunca había oído "ni bien llegó", pero se deduce fácilmente el significado. Cada día aprendo un modismo nuevo de los americanos.


 
El "ni bien llegó" es como decir "apenas llegó", "en cuanto llegó". Lo usamos bastante en el Perú, lo mismo que "nomás".

"Capaz" lo he oído decir algunas veces, pero yo no lo uso, es como decir talvez, quizás, etc..., a decir verdad el talvez lo he empezado a usar en este foro, porque lo que normalmente decimos en Perú es "de repente" cuando queremos decir "talvez"...pero ya alguien en este foro se confundió cuando escribí eso, porque "de repente" es repentinemanente.

Aquí todo vamos a terminar siendo expertos en el habla coloquial de cada país 

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

Perhaps the confusion comes from mixing up “ponerse” (to get, to become) and “ponerse a” (to start, to begin).

  No te imaginas cómo se puso. 
  Se puso como una fiera. 
  Empezó (se puso) a gritar.

  I’m going to make a guess that the thing that Calario says about “Voy a ponerme a fregar los platos” is because of a different use of ponerse as esforzarse

  Si te pones, lo acabas hoy mismo

  In this sense “Voy a ponerme. Voy a fregar los platos.” Which normally comes out as “Voy a ponerme (y) a fregar los platos”

  Of course I could be dead wrong


----------



## mhp

ampurdan said:
			
		

> but I'd like you to give me your two centsabout them.


You can say things like "here is my two cents worth" when talking about yourself as a sign of modesty. Or even: "We all put in our two cents worth of ideas"

"Give me your two cents worth of ideas" is considered offensive.

Unintentional things like that happen when learning a new language. Like my mistake of "estar encima".


----------



## ampurdan

Oops! I apologize. Sorry, Dale. I didn't mean that. Thank you Mhp. I thought it just meant someone's short reflections about a topic.


----------



## DaleC

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Dale, I don't know what concepts are concealed in "get" that Spanish can't express,


 
No dije que no puede decir, dije que no dice.


----------



## ampurdan

DaleC said:
			
		

> No dije que no puede decir, dije que no dice.


 
Since a language is a system tha enables you to express yourself and say things, "no puede decir" and "no dice" are the same in this case. Decir que el español no dice lo que dice el inglés con "get", es lo mismo que decir que no lo puede decir... There's obviously a misunderstanding here.


----------



## acteon

Hola:

¿ No valen simplemente las siguientes expresiones ?

They put him to clean the car ( [ellos] le pusieron [a él] a lavar el coche ).

I have to put myself to do some work ( [Yo] tengo que ponerme a hacer algo de trabajo ).

Mi perro estaba ya muy viejito y enfermo y sufría un montón, así que tuvimos que ponerlo a dormir ( My dog was already very old and ill and he suffered a lot, so we had to put him to sleep )


----------



## javialacarga

No he leído nada de los comentarios anteriores, pero, con respecto al último, decir que no me suena que en español se pueda decir "poner a dormir (a un animal)" como traducción de "put to sleep". Yo diría "sacrificar", aunque me imagino que habrá más maneras de expresar la idea.


----------



## fenixpollo

acteon said:


> ¿ No valen simplemente las siguientes expresiones ?


No. Son versiones literales en inglés de la construcción idiomática "poner a", y no se puede traducir una expresión idiomática de manera literal.

Lo de "put to sleep" es una frase hecha. Parece que, por el comentario de javialacarga arriba, tampoco se puede traducir literalmente al español.


----------



## Justino2009

¿Es entendido que cuando vas a ponerte a hacer algo, que normalmente lo acabas?  ¿O es normal que un otro acción lo interrumpa?  Por ejemplo:

_Ayer, me puse a fregar los platos._ 

Si lo dejo así, ¿es entendido que acabé el asunto?  o ¿se necesita más para aclarar que he acabado, o que sucedió algo que me distrayó?

_Ayer, me puse a fregar los platos.  Cuando había terminado, llamé a mi amigo._
o
_Ayer, me puse a fregar los platos, y de repente me di cuenta que había olvidado llamar a mi amigo._


----------



## javialacarga

Justino2009 said:


> ¿Es entendido que cuando vas a ponerte a hacer algo, que normalmente lo acabas?  ¿O es normal que un otro acción lo interrumpa?  Por ejemplo:
> 
> _Ayer, me puse a fregar los platos._
> 
> Si lo dejo así, ¿es entendido que acabé el asunto?  o ¿se necesita más para aclarar que he acabado, o que sucedió algo que me distrayó?
> 
> _Ayer, me puse a fregar los platos.  Cuando había terminado, llamé a mi amigo._
> o
> _Ayer, me puse a fregar los platos, y de repente me di cuenta que había olvidado llamar a mi amigo._



"Ponerse a hacer algo" significa "empezar a hacer algo". No implica que se haya terminado de hacer ese _algo_.

Por cierto, en lugar de "cuando había terminado" yo diría "cuando hube terminado".


----------

